# 2000 Silverado 1500 plow truck??



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a 2000 chevy 1500 light duty, and was considering mounting the new hiniker scoop plows on it for next year. (I would of course prefer buying a 3/4-1 ton for plowing but money is tight, and I have this truck available and is about time to put her to work) I am concerned about plowing with a light duty 1/2 ton truck, especially the wheel bearings, ball joints, and steering parts. Does any one else plow with the new body 1/2 chevy/gmc's?? I also have a 1/2 suburban with 7'6 boss straight blade, and she takes out ball joints, bearings, and tie rods every couple of years. And I think that the Sub. is built a little bit stronger as far as the front suspension goes, or am I wrong?? The weight of the 8' scoop plow is around 750# about the same as my boss blade, is this too much weight?? Any comments or suggestions would be great.  

Ryan


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

polarplowing said:


> I have a 2000 chevy 1500 light duty, and was considering mounting the new hiniker scoop plows on it for next year. (I would of course prefer buying a 3/4-1 ton for plowing but money is tight, and I have this truck available and is about time to put her to work) I am concerned about plowing with a light duty 1/2 ton truck, especially the wheel bearings, ball joints, and steering parts. Does any one else plow with the new body 1/2 chevy/gmc's?? I also have a 1/2 suburban with 7'6 boss straight blade, and she takes out ball joints, bearings, and tie rods every couple of years. And I think that the Sub. is built a little bit stronger as far as the front suspension goes, or am I wrong?? The weight of the 8' scoop plow is around 750# about the same as my boss blade, is this too much weight?? Any comments or suggestions would be great.
> 
> Ryan


a 2000 1500 chevy is a nice newer truck. i'd use it to haul your snow blower and snow shovels around and leave the plow off. we have a 2000 2500hd w/ plow that's the lightest i'd go.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd stick with a 7.5' blade if you're putting one on that truck. My neighbor has a 7.5' Fisher on his 02 Yukon and it sags like you wouldn't believe!!! I keep telling him to get Timbrens and some freaking weight in the back, but he won't listen. So I'd say, sure you can plow with it, but nothing too crazy. And make sure you have Timbrens up front and proper ballast. Also, you may want to go easy with it and be aware that it is only a 1/2 ton truck and cannot handle as much abuse as a heavy duty can.


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

*Thanks*

I decided to buy a 2500 dodge cummins with v-blade already on it, and a flat bed. I love it, so I just wanted to say thanks for warning me about heavy plowing with a light duty 1500 chevy, I think she probably would have died after a few plowings. And that would have killed me since I have owned her since new. Thanks again for all of your help.

Ryan:salute:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, I wish you luck with the new truck! Any pics?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

sounds like you made a solid choice. that dodge has a good front axle compared to that 1500 chevy. that cummins should last many years of work.


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

*Pics of my new truck*

Here are some pictures of the Dodge Cummins I just bought.


----------

